# R.C.Sproul -Frequency of Communion



## SolaGratia (Sep 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;BoT64beYWE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoT64beYWE0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 9, 2008)

The way decisions are made in the PCA and other Presbyterian and Reformed denominations is by the Session. The Session, a plurality of Elders which includes the Pastor, decides these matters. 

There are a range of frequencies which can be based on assessed spiritual condition by the Session of their congregation. Dr Sproul well states the range and gives good reasons for the different practices.


----------

